# OH Questionnaire



## RubikZz (Jan 16, 2011)

Hello,,

I have make Questionnaire for OH, please enter it.
1. Which hand do you use and which hand do you write?
2. Doe you learn other PPL and OLL for OH?
3. Do you learn a other method for OH, and what's your normal method?
4. What's your PR single and avg, left and right?

I hope you enter it.

And if it is bad English, say en and I try to make it better.

With this list you can help also other people.

Thanks,,

Mathijs.


----------



## RCTACameron (Jan 16, 2011)

1. Right for OH, left for writing.
2. Only for 2 cases - H-perm and Z-perm. Edit: Also 1 N-perm, where I do Breandan's N-perm then L-perm. 
3. No.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 16, 2011)

Change "PPL" to "PLL".

1. Which hand do you use and which hand do you write.
I use left hand for OH and write right handed.

2. Do you learn other PLL and OLL for OH?
I've learnt some different PLLs

3. Do you learn a other method for OH?
No.


----------



## endofdaworld (Jan 16, 2011)

1.I use my Left hand for OH and I write with my Right Hand
2.I know a few OH Pll's and I use the normal Oll's 
3. I use F2l method or Fridrich, whatever you want to call it.


----------



## RubikZz (Jan 16, 2011)

Because some say that another method then fridrich is easier.


----------



## Toad (Jan 16, 2011)

1. Left, left.
2. Some of my algorithms are different, not many though.
3. Main method is the same.


----------



## whauk (Jan 16, 2011)

1. writing: right, cubing: left
2. learned quite many PLLs but only few OLLs
3. same method... but i use COLL in OH more often


----------



## mr. giggums (Jan 16, 2011)

1. I write with my right and I can use either hand but I choose to use my left because then I don't have to mirror.
2. No I use all my current algs exept for H-perm I use an RU alg instead of MU.
3. No I don't use a different method for OH and my normal method is Petrus (as seen in sig).


----------



## SWelsh1000 (Jan 16, 2011)

Left For OH and Right For Writing
Only 3 Cases H-Perm,Z-Perm and N-Perms(I Guess That's 4 Cases But Oh Well... )
Main Method (Fridrich) is The Same....


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jan 16, 2011)

1. left for cube, right for write
2. Z perm, H perm
3. Same method


----------



## mr6768 (Jan 16, 2011)

1. Which hand do you use and which hand do you write.
I'm Right handed and i write with right hand but I use left hand for OH
2. Doe you learn other PPL and OLL for OH?
yes,specially z and h . but I need to refresh some of the other algs too.
3. Do you learn a other method for OH, and what's your normal method?
my normal method , fridrcih


----------



## Erzz (Jan 16, 2011)

1. Which hand do you use and which hand do you write.
Ambidextrous, but I usually use my left for OH since I got lazy about mirroring algs.
2. Do you learn other PLL and OLL for OH?
Just U, H, Z. I can't do M turns OH.
3. Do you learn a other method for OH, and what's your normal method?
No, fridrich for both.


----------



## Systemdertoten (Jan 16, 2011)

1. Which hand do you use and which hand do you write.
*Somewhat ambidextrous, solve with left, and generally write with right. *
2. Doe you learn other PPL and OLL for OH?
*Nope.*
3. Do you learn a other method for OH, and what's your normal method?
*Nope; used CFOP for both at first but then switched to ZZ for both.*


----------



## Cool Frog (Jan 16, 2011)

1. Left hand for solving. Right hand for writing
2. No
3. Do different solves for OH Except CFOP. My main is Roux.


----------



## Lid (Jan 16, 2011)

1. Which hand do you use and which hand do you write.
* Right for solving, left for writing.
2. Doe you learn other PPL and OLL for OH?
* 7 OLLs & 6 PLLs (Z H T F V Y) so far.
3. Do you learn a other method for OH, and what's your normal method?
* Same for both (CFOP).


----------



## 24653483361 (Jan 16, 2011)

1. I write with my right, and i cube with my right for one handed.
2. I did not have to learn any new algorithms although for H perm i probably should.
3. I use CFOP for 1 handed and 2 handed solves.


----------



## a small kitten (Jan 16, 2011)

Left, right

Completely new

ZZ


----------



## abctoshiro (Jan 16, 2011)

1. Which hand do you use and which hand do you write?
I'm ambidextrous in cubing and slightly ambidextrous in writing. I'm more inclined to write with right but I can write with left comfortably.

2. Do you learn other PLL and OLL for OH?
No. I use Roux in OH.

3. Do you learn a other method for OH?
No.


----------



## LouisCormier (Jan 16, 2011)

1. Left for OH, right for writting
2. Yes, some.
3. No.


----------



## theace (Jan 16, 2011)

1. Left for cubing, Right for writing.
2. I use U perms for the H and Z perms. Most of my LL is shitty OH.
3. No.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jan 16, 2011)

1. Left, left.
2. Normal OLLs. F, Z, H, J, E, V, and Y are some PLLs that I learned new algs for. 
3. Sometimes. If there's an easy EOLine, I'll go for ZZ. Otherwise, I use CFOP.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jan 16, 2011)

1. Which hand do you use and which hand do you write. - LEFT LEFT
2. Doe you learn other PLL and OLL for OH? LOLNO
3. Do you learn a other method for OH, and what's your normal method? Table Abuse and normal is Roux


----------



## RaresB (Jan 16, 2011)

1. Cube left, write left
2. No new plls or olls
3. I use CFOP OH and Speedsolve.


----------



## cuberr (Jan 16, 2011)

I've only done about 20 one-handed solves, but
1. It feels most comfortable cubing with my left hand, and I write right handed.
2. I use most of the same plls and olls but sometimes I'll use more beginner ones.
3. No, I use fridrich for both.


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 16, 2011)

1. Left handed for everything
2. A few different ones, mostly because I have problems doing M moves OH.
3. CFOP all the time.


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Jan 16, 2011)

1. Left, left.
2. Maybe one or two OLLs. I use different algs for H, Y, J, F, N.
3. Fridrich for both.


----------



## avgdi (Jan 16, 2011)

1. Left hand for OH, write with my right hand.
2. A couple different PLL's.
3. My main method is CFOP which is what I use for OH. I have done a couple ZZ OH solves which was REALLY nice. (I'm thinking about switching to ZZ for OH.)


----------



## Dene (Jan 16, 2011)

1. Right hand and right handed
2. Some of them
3. Same method.


----------



## Jukuren (Jan 16, 2011)

1 - Right to write Left to OH
2 - PLL's i know (Weston's) Ua, Ub, H, Z, Aa, Ab, E, Ja, Nb, T, Ga, Gb, Gc, Gd
3 - I use same method for speed and OH (ZZ)


----------



## Elliot (Jan 16, 2011)

1. I use my left for OH, but I write with my right.
2. Yes, most of my OH algs are either completely different than my two-hand ones or have new finger tricks.
3. CFOP for both.


----------



## Diniz (Jan 16, 2011)

1. Left, Left
2. H,Z, 2 Gs, 1 R, 2 Us, T, V, F, E, COLL (except sune and antisune sets) and ~15 OLLs
3. Learnt ZZ, but my main OH method is CFOP.


----------



## maggot (Jan 16, 2011)

i write with right, cube with left. 
a few PLL is different, and a lot more cube rotation during F2L than 2H
i use CFOP for OH and for 2H


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Jan 17, 2011)

*1. Which hand do you use and which hand do you write.*
I use my left hand for OH and write left-handed, though it might be worth pointing out I am actually right hand dominant.

*2. Do you learn other PLL and OLL for OH?*
I use full VH with some ZB cases, so I'll treat that as PLL and COLL. I use different algorithms for F and both N PLL cases but keep all my COLLs the same.

*3. Do you use a different method for OH, and what's your normal method?*
I do not use a different method for OH, but my F2L is much more focused on getting edges oriented mid-step rather than at the end like for true VH/ZB. It's mostly the extra time I have to think about the situation rather than the method, so I guess I don't use anything new. I use VH/ZB as my main 2H and OH method, though with 2H I am more willing to skip LLEO for an OLL (some VHF2L cases are horrible).


----------



## uberCuber (Jan 17, 2011)

1. I write with my right hand and am left-handed at everything else in life, including OH solving.

2. I use R,U algs for H and Z perms instead of M,U, but I haven't actually learned anything special for OH because I don't actually take OH seriously.

3. same method (CFOP) for both


----------



## JasonK (Jan 17, 2011)

1. I'm right handed and cube with right hand.
2. Currently use different algs for Ucw and H, plan to learn a new Z and maybe a few others.
3. CFOP for both.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Jan 17, 2011)

1) Writing:Right Cubing:Left
2) I don't use CFOP. I use CF. I basically learned to do CF OH by waffle=ijm's OH videos. There are quite a few cases that I do differently.
3) Same method.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 17, 2011)

Left, Left
PLL-F,H,J, N, R, T, V, Y. Some like Z, I already knew the 2gen way from 2H. And COLL (all but sune/antisune sets)
CFOP for both, I know how to do ZZ OH, I used to use that.


----------



## souljahsu (Jan 17, 2011)

1. left for OH, right for writing
2. Z perm, H perm, unsymmetric cross 
3. same method, zz


----------



## Joël (Jan 18, 2011)

1. I am right-handed, but for OH I use the left hand.
2. Of course. I use different PLL's for Z, H, U, G's, J's, V'... And for OLL's there are some where I combine 2 simpler OLL's, or cases where I know I'll get a sune if I flip the edges a certain way.
3. Same method. CFOP is good for both 2H and OH.


----------



## TMOY (Jan 18, 2011)

1. I'm left handed, I use right hand for OH
2. All my OH algs but one (the J/Y case corners PBL) are the same as my 2H algs.
3. No, CF for both.


----------



## JianhanC (Jan 18, 2011)

1) I'm left handed, and left hand for OH.
2) I know multiple algs for each case, and some I learnt specially for OH, and end up being used in two handed sometimes. (R perm) COLL/ZBLL if I know it.
3) Fridrich for 3x3 and OH. No difference.


----------



## MiloD (Jan 18, 2011)

I think most people tend to go with the hand that has the most experience holding and stabilizing the cube; not a huge mystery.

1.) OH with left, write with right.
2.) No
3.) No, Petrus


----------



## RubikZz (Jan 18, 2011)

1. Which hand do you use and which hand do you write?
2. Doe you learn other PPL and OLL for OH?
3. Do you learn a other method for OH, and what's your normal method?
4. What's your PR single and avg, left and right?

Question added.


----------



## robindeun (Jan 18, 2011)

1 right,right
2 few different pll's
3 same
4 19.53 26.02


----------



## deathbypapercutz (Jan 18, 2011)

deathbypapercutz said:


> 1. Left, left.
> 2. Maybe one or two OLLs. I use different algs for H, Y, J, F, N.
> 3. Fridrich for both.


 
4. Left - single:12-ish, avg12:19-ish. I generally average around 22 or 23.
Right - never done an avg, but judging from the few solves I've done, probably around 50


----------



## Ordos_Koala (Jan 18, 2011)

i'm traying to use left but i have to practice OH 
just J perm beacause i accidentaly found it myslef and it hasn't Fs like my normal alg
same (CFOP)


----------



## cuibaponline (Jan 19, 2011)

1. OH with left, Write with right
2. NO
3. NO. My method is CFOP
4. single: 20.10. avg of 5 : 24.21. avg of 12: 25.92


----------



## keemy (Jan 19, 2011)

1. right , right
2. Some but most are the same or same with a z
3. no CF(O)P
4. right: 17~20 avg, left: not sure but probably 25~30 avg


----------



## TimMc (Jan 19, 2011)

I solve with my right hand and write with my right hand.
 Yes, I learn other PLLs and OLLs for OH.
 I just use the Fridrich method.
 With my right hand: 17.65 (single) 22* (average) PR

* I had a bunch of non-lucky 20-21 second solves on a tram one day with a few 23 second solves. My average is far worse when I'm not focused.

Tim.


----------



## mati rubik (Jan 24, 2011)

1. Which hand do you use and which hand do you write?

left, both

2. Doe you learn other PPL and OLL for OH?

yes

3. Do you learn a other method for OH, and what's your normal method?

no

4. What's your PR single and avg, left and right?

12.xx. 16.xx


----------

